# VHosts in einer MySQL-Datenbank



## MaxivB (25. April 2009)

Hi,

ich wollte fragen, ob es sowas: http://test.rootwiki.org/index.php/Apache_vhost_mysql auch für Apache2? Ich habe schon Stunden danach gesucht, aber nur was für Apache1 gefunden...

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## MaxivB (9. Mai 2009)

So, ich habe folgendes gefunden: http://debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=103479&p=650420, ich habe dieses Modul nun installiert, aber, genau wie in diesem Thread, kommt der gleiche Fehler: 


> root@homeserver:/etc/apache2# /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
> apache2: Syntax error on line 300 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Can't locate API module structure `mod_vhost_mysql' in file /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_vhost_mysql.so: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_vhost_mysql.so: undefined symbol: mod_vhost_mysql
> ...fail!


----------

